# Working out drawer length to cut bands to size.



## Brendan O'Brien (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi all.

Currently in the process of making 11 different style catapults from the templates all available here.

Got all blanks cut out from the hardwood planks I use in my workshop. (I'm lucky as I'm a woodworker.)

So far using alder, chestnut and oak,

Already rough shaped four and they just need finishing, which I shall do later on and then next week I'll get them all finished.

I have bought 5 meters of theraband gold, I'll make my own pouches, and obviously bands. 1000 9.5 steel bbs which will keep me going too. :naughty:

After watching Gamekeeper John on youtube, I'm more than happy banding them all up, but I need to work out the correct length of bands to cut to get the correct draw length? Also how do I choose the correct taper?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Boggy.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

It depends on your draw length...How much power you want to achieve..And how long you want your bands to last...
Try this http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

They are easy to change and will all end up breaking at some point.

Band up a variety, so you can pick up a frame with 1" or 3/4" or 1/4" or tapers with ease. At least that's what I do.

I don't like to get hung up on one size of bands



Spoiler


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*easy way to figure your band or tube length....use a cloth tape ...measure from your out streached holding hand to your*

*anchor point.....say you get 30"(inch's) now divide by 5 you get 6" (inch's) this is your relaxed length..between the forks*

*& pouch...you will need to add about 1/2" for your tying to the forks & pouch.... Example: so cut you length 7"(inch's)*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Be careful with the alder board cut. Too strong of a band and she will break.


----------



## Brendan O'Brien (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks all.

Also on the alder, I'll keep an eye on that, and single band everything to start and have a good play around.

Ta,


----------

